# Yeah!  New Toy



## FearlessFreep (Sep 13, 2006)

Posting this from my brand new Mac Pro...this machine is sweet, and it screams


----------



## dubljay (Sep 13, 2006)

A Mac?  Oh god... 







No really I'm jealous.



  Here's hoping it serves you well.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 14, 2006)

i heard macs were bad. any problems yet?

congrats though.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 14, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:


> i heard macs were bad.




Lies spread by bill gates 


:flame:

A computer (like any other mechanical/electrical device) is subject to failure and problems regardless of the manufacturer.  

Also a computer's dependability is directly proportional to the skill level of the user.  

However that being said Mac's get a bad rep sometimes because those who use them that are used to windows computers find things are backwards and not easily compatible with 'mainstream'.  On the other hand given that windows is the dominant force it is subject to more problems (viruses and hacking and spyware/adware).  With Mac being different and not as common it is less likely to be a victim of such things. 

At least thats how I understand it.  

-Josh


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 14, 2006)

I am looking at a MAC mini to power my home media center.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh, it is sweet, so fast and everything just works.  Maybe that's a cliche but my work PC (WinXP) tends to feel like a work-in-process by comparison.  This feels like it was done by professionals.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase.  I hate Macs, but even I'll acknowledge that they do have their strengths in a few areas.  

On one hand, Macs have generally been decent quality computers over the years.  While Apple has put forth a few lemons here and there, at least they have been standardized when it comes to hardware.  While you're not getting the best hardware, at least you know that you're note getting awful Packard-Bell quality (or more precisely, lack thereof) hardware...

On the other hand, Macs have been a closed architecture, in that once you bought the computer, you were pretty much stuck with its configuration as-is (memory and hard drives were excepted).  Apple dictates what hardware can be used in their systems, and there's not much of a chance to upgrade.  



I still remember the flame wars on Usenet, where the Mac advocates would constantly bash the "Wintel" advocates, but they went strangely silent, now that Microsoft owns a good chunk of Apple, and that Apple has dumped Motorola and went with Intel for their CPU's.


----------

